
Ask HN: Side Project Website Feedback Request Pt II - jfajobi
Hey everybody. A few days ago I asked the HN community to check out my side project SkipTheStamps.com - a simple tool to send people postcards (either anonymously or signed) (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13652044). Based on comments and site usage I changed up the workflow of the site a bit.<p>* Moved the post card select screen to the front page<p>* Open the service up to ship internationally and not just domestic (United States)<p>* Do not prevent users to proceed with order based on lack of address verification. (most folks do not mess up addresses)<p>So if you all do not mind can you check out my project SkipTheStamps.com and let me know what you think?
======
cenan
This seems much better than previously. It's nice to see some previews before
having to fill in all the details. But I have to say, the scrollbars look
annoying and unnecessary.

~~~
jfajobi
Thanks for the feedback! What device are you viewing on?

------
sprobertson
I get an error trying the Bitcoin payment option:
[https://i.imgur.com/nET7tMG.png](https://i.imgur.com/nET7tMG.png)

~~~
jfajobi
Thanks for that. I removed the bitcoin option for now, credit cards do work :)

